# Eupalaestrus campestratus Pink Zebra Death



## Grimbo007 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have just had a friend tell me her Pink Zebra has just died and other than asking all the usual questions
1. Conditions and habitat? -all ok checked myself and taken lots of pics all seemed ok.
2. Water and feeding? - well watered and had something to eat two weeks ago as it wasn't taking food. It had moulted two weeks before and eaten well.
3. Were there any behavioural differences? - she seemed to be quite happy.
She T was found on her front just curled up.
Anyone got any ideas or had the same thing happen as this sp is very hardy.
Cheers
G


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Old age maybe ?? sometimes it's as simple as that....


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree, it sounds like she was old, and the moult just took too much out of her, it is exhausting even for a young spider, and can be fatal for an old T.
Most of the adult pink zebra's in captivity are wild caught, so if your friend got her as an adult, there is no way of knowing how old she was, she was probably at least 5 years old, maybe even 10+.


----------



## Grimbo007 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheers for the suggestions I will put it to my friend, any news of how it died will let you know.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

How did you get the idea that it died of old age ?
You dont know anything about it other than its dead.
The size wasnt mentioned so at this point all we know is . . Nothing.
This species of spider can live for a very long time, up to 30 years in some cases.
A bit more info would help (photos were mentioned but I cant see any on my fone)
Any air freshners or sprays used ? Etc etc
There are many things that could be the cause of death and old age would be at the very bottom of the list.


----------



## Grimbo007 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a bit more info, when my friend bought got this T, she got it as a complete novice looking to start with a docile species. After receiving the T I looked at it and noticed that it was ready to moult soon. I did thing it was strange that a breeder or seller would send a T in that condition. I have also learned that this seller has no clue as to how to identify the sex of a T either.
If I was selling T's I would not send one knowing it was coming up for a moult.

Good point about the sprays so will ask that question Peter, cheers.

Here are some pic's I took of her after she moulted.
This pic indicates size 5.5 inches after the moult.









After the moult









This is a pic taken of the dead T.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I owned this T, poor Zani.

I am a total novice, we made this very very clear to the breeder and a large amount of research into her care was done before we got her. We bought her as a "large CB" and were lead to believe she was a young adult. 

As Grimbo has said, he helped us out alot and as far as we were concerned, we were doing the best for her.

We got her successfully through a moult and she started eating again, very well, about 2 weeks later.

Everything seemed fine, she was active, looked "happy" and always had a full water bowl.

No sprays were used in the room, no air fresheners, no deodrants, no hair spray, she wasn't in direct sunlight, her rub was well ventilated.

I am baffled as to what happened, and also very upset. I shall be contacting the breeder today, but having had Zani for almost 2 months, I am not sure what she will say.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Julie&James said:


> I owned this T, poor Zani.
> 
> I am a total novice, we made this very very clear to the breeder and large amount of research into her care was done before we got her. We bought her as a "large CB" and were lead to believe she was a young adult.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, its always devastating to lose a pet, but with tarantulas there isn't really anything you can do about it. They don't often get sick, but when they do they usually die.
As a hobby we know about problems related to husbandry like dehydration, parasites, poisoning, and a few basic illnesses like cysts, but that is about it, any other ailments that they may suffer are more or less a mystery to us. 
If you did everything right, as you seem to have done, then it must just be put down as being one of those things, which is something we seem to say a lot in this hobby.
Don't let it discourage you though, maybe try again with a different species if you don't want to replace her.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

spicewwfc said:


> Sorry for your loss, its always devastating to lose a pet, but with tarantulas there isn't really anything you can do about it. They don't often get sick, but when they do they usually die.
> As a hobby we know about problems related to husbandry like dehydration, parasites, poisoning, and a few basic illnesses like cysts, but that is about it, any other ailments that they may suffer are more or less a mystery to us.
> If you did everything right, as you seem to have done, then it must just be put down as being one of those things, which is something we seem to say a lot in this hobby.
> Don't let it discourage you though, maybe try again with a different species if you don't want to replace her.


Cheers Buddy, I seem to have had all the corners covered, it is just so hard to accept its one of those things, she was my first T, a birthday gift and helped me conquer a phobia.
I feel I will replace her, when I regain some confidence, as the species is stunning, I do have 2 other T's, of different species, who seem to be thriving but I am now rather paranoid about them!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Are your others in the same room/place etc?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> How did you get the idea that it died of old age ?
> You dont know anything about it other than its dead.
> The size wasnt mentioned so at this point all we know is . . Nothing.
> This species of spider can live for a very long time, up to 30 years in some cases.
> ...


 
I suggested it could be old age.... and as for them living 30 years that for a start would be the very far end of the scale for some of the longest living T's.... Sadly we dont have the technical data to come up with a valid reason for death and certainly would never be able to acitain a cause of death from a photo or 2 unless it was pretty evident the spider had a burst abdomen or such like... but the OP had already clarified this for themselves..... if the old age bit bugs you lets change it to it was the spiders time Obviously!!!


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

angelgirls29 said:


> Are your others in the same room/place etc?


The other two are in the same room, in a different area,but the same room.



Dr3d said:


> I suggested it could be old age.... and as for them living 30 years that for a start would be the very far end of the scale for some of the longest living T's.... Sadly we dont have the technical data to come up with a valid reason for death and certainly would never be able to acitain a cause of death from a photo or 2 unless it was pretty evident the spider had a burst abdomen or such like... but the OP had already clarified this for themselves..... if the old age bit bugs you lets change it to it was the spiders time Obviously!!!


Old age is possible but only if I was misinformed of the spiders age at time of buying as I was lead to believe she was young.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Julie&James said:


> Old age is possible but only if I was misinformed of the spiders age at time of buying as I was lead to believe she was young.


A lot of dealers (especially pet shops) lie about a spiders age so that people buy them, they usually say they are a year old, or they are only young, even though the spider is a wild caught adult, with this species (and a lot of other south american terrestrials) it takes about 4-5 years to reach adult size. The truth is there is no way of knowing how old a spider is unless you have bred it yourself.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I suggested it could be old age.... and as for them living 30 years that for a start would be the very far end of the scale for some of the longest living T's..


There are many written accounts of Tarantulas reaching over well over 30 years of age. I was thinking that I had read somewhere of a 42 year old Tarantula (possibly in TTKG) but a quick search found that according to the Guinness world records the oldest Tarantula lived to a ripe old age of *49 *:no1:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

As Spice said, alot of pet shops will just lie unfortunately. 4-5 years old is probably the minimum age for an E.Campestratus of this size and is more than likely wild caught. They wouldn't have a clue where it came from unless they've been keeping it for the last 5 years in the back of the shop until it was ready to sell as an adult. Most or all adult specimens in pet shops are wild caught and the age is impossible to distinguish. I had the same thing with my AF G.Porteri which was my first Tarantula. The only truth in what I was told was that it was Female but I was also told it was just over a year old and captive bred which was utter crap. Your T could well have died of old age as it could have been 20+ years old. Even if it was only 5 years old, sometimes these things just happen, even if you're doing everything right. Happens rarely but its something we all go through at some stage. Sorry for your loss bud. Don't let it get you down or put you off the hobby. Maybe try buying a juvenile online. Alot of online sellers such as TSS will have a wide variety of juvie's for sale and at least getting a juvie B.Boehmei will garuntee it only being a few years old max. 

Chris


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

ChrisNE said:


> As Spice said, alot of pet shops will just lie unfortunately. 4-5 years old is probably the minimum age for an E.Campestratus of this size and is more than likely wild caught. They wouldn't have a clue where it came from unless they've been keeping it for the last 5 years in the back of the shop until it was ready to sell as an adult. Most or all adult specimens in pet shops are wild caught and the age is impossible to distinguish. I had the same thing with my AF G.Porteri which was my first Tarantula. The only truth in what I was told was that it was Female but I was also told it was just over a year old and captive bred which was utter crap. Your T could well have died of old age as it could have been 20+ years old. Even if it was only 5 years old, sometimes these things just happen, even if you're doing everything right. Happens rarely but its something we all go through at some stage. Sorry for your loss bud. Don't let it get you down or put you off the hobby. Maybe try buying a juvenile online. Alot of online sellers such as TSS will have a wide variety of juvie's for sale and at least getting a juvie B.Boehmei will garuntee it only being a few years old max.
> 
> Chris


She came from a respectable breeder so we thought we were safe from the pet shop issues, maybe not  There is no way we had any idea she would be as old as 4/5 and she was also sold as CB. We placed our trust in who we were buying from, sadly it seems we may have been wrong.

We would like another T of the same species as Zani was truly stunning, we were just making progress with getting to know her after her moult and she was a birthday gift for me so was special, I am just going to have to be really selective with where we buy from. 

Thanks for your informative post and kind words


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> There are many written accounts of Tarantulas reaching over well over 30 years of age. I was thinking that I had read somewhere of a 42 year old Tarantula (possibly in TTKG) but a quick search found that according to the Guinness world records the oldest Tarantula lived to a ripe old age of *49 *:no1:


Sounds like a good read can you link me to where you found the longevity of the species _Eupalaestrus campestratus..._ Would be nice to ascertain how exactly they come to these findings..... :no1:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Julie&James said:


> She came from a respectable breeder so we thought we were safe from the pet shop issues, maybe not  There is no way we had any idea she would be as old as 4/5 and she was also sold as CB. We placed our trust in who we were buying from, sadly it seems we may have been wrong.
> 
> We would like another T of the same species as Zani was truly stunning, we were just making progress with getting to know her after her moult and she was a birthday gift for me so was special, I am just going to have to be really selective with where we buy from.
> 
> Thanks for your informative post and kind words



Here you go <i>Eupalaestrus campestratus</i><br>Pink Zebra (A) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

If you ask in the comments box for a sub adult female, they will give you a sub adult female, so all being well you will have the spider for a good many years.
It also says they are captive bred, although a lot of retailers say that even if they dont know, I do trust TSS 100%, they have no reason to lie, if a spider is WC its says so in the item description.

If you have never used TSS before, I recommend them completely, I must have had 50+ spiders off them, and have never had anything but amazing service.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

spicewwfc said:


> Here you go <i>Eupalaestrus campestratus</i><br>Pink Zebra (A) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> If you ask in the comments box for a sub adult female, they will give you a sub adult female, so all being well you will have the spider for a good many years.
> It also says they are captive bred, although a lot of retailers say that even if they dont know, I do trust TSS 100%, they have no reason to lie, if a spider is WC its says so in the item description.
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to make that post, that was really nice of you. I shall contact TSS and see what they have available :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> Here you go <i>Eupalaestrus campestratus</i><br>Pink Zebra (A) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> If you ask in the comments box for a sub adult female, they will give you a sub adult female, so all being well you will have the spider for a good many years.
> It also says they are captive bred, although a lot of retailers say that even if they dont know, I do trust TSS 100%, they have no reason to lie, if a spider is WC its says so in the item description.
> ...


yep, this. tss always sex t's if you ask, & if they can- but a sub-ad will be sexable, & they'll sell you a sub-ad female.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> Sounds like a good read can you link me to where you found the longevity of the species _Eupalaestrus campestratus..._ Would be nice to ascertain how exactly they come to these findings..... :no1:



Oldest tarantula mentioned at the end of the 2nd paragraph. 

Tarantula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Oldest tarantula mentioned at the end of the 2nd paragraph.
> 
> Tarantula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I looked at this but read at the end, a link to this, Wikipedia:Citation needed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia wiki is'nt always a credible source..


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I looked at this but read at the end, a link to this, Wikipedia:Citation needed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia wiki is'nt always a credible source..



Yep as we all know wiki isnt always a credible source as is a large amount of information on the tinernet. 


But i found this which should be from a reliable source, check page 329 (right at the bottom) . . . . . . CLICKY 

(which reminds me that i havent got this edition so i've just ordered it)




> . . . . . .twenty or twenty five years for the females. These may be off by as much as a factor or two or more either way, however,depending on care and the kind of tarantula. but one thing is certain:If you aquired a female spiderling, you could have a pet that might live through a major portion of your life. Some suspect that females of a few kinds may have life expendancies exceeding fifty years. !


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> Yep as we all know wiki isnt always a credible source as is a large amount of information on the tinernet.
> 
> 
> But i found this which should be from a reliable source, check page 329 (right at the bottom) . . . . . . CLICKY
> ...


So male smithi's don't mature until they are 10 or 15 years old??
Only if you keep them in a stasis field, and feed them once a year.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Unfortunately Spiders can and will die unsuspectingly it's just one of those things could of been old age, parasitic or something else was just that particular Spiders time as sad as it maybe looked a nice Spider as well. There is not much point dwelling on a cause or questioning husbandry etc. 


My advice buy yourself a nice new Spider and be happy.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Again I have read this but still doesnt give any valid proof to these claims... Dont get me wrong I'm not pulling apart shultz book... There are claims that the spider COULD or MAY but no valid details as such...Thats not to say they wont, of course...

The facts remain that spiders have a high mortality rate, numbers of offspring help combat this, and in captivity in some cases more survive using husbandry technics, however to date Ive not heard of anyone in the hobby with a Tarantula over 25 years old and in most cases probably alot less than that..... Now this could be that its only really been the last 15 years or so that spider keepers have sky rocketed and more people are keeping them, maybe in the next 20 years we will have valid evidence that indeed spiders may live to a ripe old age of 50.... People have been known to live to 100+ but sadly this is a VERY small number and could never count as a average age... 70 if we're extremely lucky....:no1:


----------

